

Understanding Virtual Memory - ansgri
http://www.redhat.com/magazine/001nov04/features/vm/

======
Maven911
I had no idea that redhat had a magazine, thank you for that

------
jeffjose
The article is a lil dated, but I presume the principles still hold true?

~~~
lgeek
I'm not familiar with the VM implementation on Linux, so I don't know if it
has changed significantly. I expect it has.

However, a lot of the article seems to be around swapping to disk. We have
enough physical memory now that swapping to disk shouldn't regularly happen.

Other things which affect VM design and/or performance on modern systems, but
were not much of a concern in 2004: ubiquity of multi-core CPUs,
virtualization, use of large pages, 64 bit machines. However, I'm more
familiar with academic research than with the state of the mainline kernel.

Edit: Linux is regularly used on lots of non-x86 architectures nowadays, so
the VM design might not be so x86-centric anymore.

